# Stock market loss again



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife asked me why the stock market keeps going down. The talking heads say inflation fears, wage increases, budget crisis, blah blah blah.........

Call me crazy but I honestly think the market is being manuvered to make Trump look bad. The elites have tried everything possible and so far they have made nothing stick. In fact, the tides are turning against them. So they are getting desperate. Maybe this isn’t a full blown market manipulation but I do think it is possible, and highly likely that things are being done to push the market down to gain political advantage.

Yes we are past due for a market correction. But things in the economy are just going too well, and optimism is too high for these 1000 point drops. What do you guys think?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interest rates are still extremely low, the tax reform is in its infancy. I heard that things like Nixon took a real dive. Many stocks are way over valued. Monday was a 4 percent correction. Start to worry if it hits 10 percent. I smell Soros. He broke the Bank of England.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Stick around there is a 2 week rollercoaster...Wall st Loves Trump!


----------

